# Brake Line and Fitting Sizes



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

Can someone confirm that a 97 K2500 uses 3/16" dia and 3/8-24 double-flare fittings for the front brake lines? Even the guys at the parts store were unsure.

Also, what size are the rear lines and fittings? The line out of the ABS controller appears to be 1/4".


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The front lines are 3/16. The line to the rear axle is 1/4. One of each from the Master Cylinder to the ABS unit. The lines across the rear axle are 3/16. All flares are inverted double flares. Most fittings for the 3/16 lines are 3/8, however the fittings at the MC and ABS controller are all different. They vary from 3/8 to 9/16. The ABS/MC fittings are all different threads, but all use a 9/16 wrench/socket.

You can buy adapters to use with the standard ends on pre-flared tubing pieces, or cut the old ends off and reuse the fittings when you make your own flares. 

To get the old nuts out without damaging them, use a pair of ***** or linesman pliers to cut the tubing. Then use a six point socket to pull the fittings out.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

2COR517;1298679 said:


> You can buy adapters to use with the standard ends on pre-flared tubing pieces, or cut the old ends off and reuse the fittings when you make your own flares.
> 
> To get the old nuts out without damaging them, use a pair of ***** or linesman pliers to cut the tubing. Then use a six point socket to pull the fittings out.


Thanks for the help and the tips!


----------

